# 68 GTO Convertible Boot Install



## VincentVanGoat (Jun 27, 2016)

I just purchased a 68 GTO convertible and it came with a parade boot.

I cannot figure out how to attach this boot yet.

How does the boot attach at the front of the boot (top of the back seat). It appears that this does not have snaps or anything that will secure this. My concern is that wind will lift up the boot.

I am really looking to see if there is a video of how to put the boot on.
Close up pictures of how this attaches out there?

The boot did not come with any clips, so I need to purchase those Not sure what which clips come with which top.

Basically, I am looking for some help with all parts of getting a boot on the new ride.

0


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

those without rivets will have a plastic edge that slides under the pinch weld moulding


----------



## Medic Abroad (Jul 7, 2015)

There should be a track behind the back seat where the front edge of the boot slides in. If it were a boat I would call it the "bolt rope", it is a small piece of cord sewed into the front edge that fits in the channel and holds the entire front down. If the track is missing you'll have to start the junkyard/swap meet game to find it. It is similar to other extrusions I've seen for boat cushions.

The boot doesn't come out of the track too easily so I usually leave it attached and fold the boot to fit in the space left by the top (if i put it up.) I usually roll without because of the pain of swapping it in.


----------



## JohnBrantuk (May 9, 2016)

Do any of you use a boot storage bag when you're not using the boot? Is there a secret on how to fold the boot so that it fits in the bag properly?


----------

